# Bolivar Area 6/18/08



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well me and BostonWhaler hit the ramp around 5:00 pm with intentions of fishing the jetties with the outgoing tide. After catching a few here and there on the rocks, we noticed small slicks popping up in the pocket. We hopped in the water, throwing mirrominnows and top dog jr.'s. Ended up the evening with two limits of trout to 24", and red, and a sheepie. Probably caught over 50 trout. Not too bad for an afternoon trip.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

cool pictures, nice stringer. way to go!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Is the Bolivar Pocket you refer to, the old pocket or the new pocket...The old Bolivar pocket was in front of the lighthouse, and in the last few yrs I've noticed some calling the area east of the Jetties the 'pocket'...it used to be called the garbage dump. Inquiring minds need to know. WW


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice job and report


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

nice haul!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

can u still drive up and wade the pocket?


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Thought you only fish for flounders!  Great report and pics!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. Sure make me want to go fishing....LOL

What did the sheep hit ?


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

You should enter that sunset pic in the CCA photo contest.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice looking stringer!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I forgot to mention that u got to take full advantage of the first real tidal movement in a while. 


score


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Is the Bolivar Pocket you refer to, the old pocket or the new pocket...The old Bolivar pocket was in front of the lighthouse, and in the last few yrs I've noticed some calling the area east of the Jetties the 'pocket'...it used to be called the garbage dump. Inquiring minds need to know. WW


Good Q. For the past 20 years or so, people seem to mean what was called Mexican Beach in the '50's-60's, Bolivar Flats in the '70's--the area east (or north) of the N jetty. As far as I know, outdoor writers, guides and recreational fishermen haven't used the original "old pocket" reference in a long time.

The young man in the picture is one lucky fellow, and very unsual.
Hardly anyone uses a stringer or even a do-net in there in summer because it's usually loaded with sharks. The area has a rep for holding up
under a SW wind. I heard one prominent East Bay guide phone in* catching reports on The Pocket to try to cut down on the weekend boat traffic in the bay.

*to the Stephenson Outdoor radio show on 740 AM

Hey but now I might be mis-TAK-en (B Gibbons, ca 1970)


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I always thought is was from the boat cut on the north jetty to the beach and east which is a huge flat. The shape resembles a pocket..

I assume to much. Thanks for the history lesson.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I always thought is was from the boat cut on the north jetty to the beach and east which is a huge flat. The shape resembles a pocket..
> 
> I assume to much. Thanks for the history lesson.


You're exactly right, by today's terms.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

That is awesome!! I fish the pocket on a regular basis and it usually treats me well. Sharks do get bad in there though. I have had them thrash at my do-net and crack my topwaters. fun fun!!


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

surfgrinder said:


> ...I fish the pocket on a regular basis and it usually treats me well. Sharks do get bad in there though. I have had them thrash at my do-net and crack my topwaters. fun fun!!


In 35+ years of stringing trout in the surf, I've lost very few fish to sharks. I've only rarely fished the Bolivar side, but 80% of my sharked trout happened in and near the Pocket. The best stringer in there, IMHO, is a lid-snap Igloo with the plug open.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

outgoing is good


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This was the original pocket, East of the N. jetty.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The only problem we had with sharks was keeping them off our hooks! There were two that stayed with us for a while (2ft) that sure like mirrolures!


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about. Nice stringer!


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

So how does one get about driving to and wading this area? My father and uncle have told me about the Bolivar Flats ever since I can remember and I've been itching to wade around there and see if it is still what they claim it once was. Just moved down to the Seabrook area about 1 1/2 months ago and have a week off coming up, so was planning on heading that way. Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice....That's a dream day of fishin right there


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

TLCurd said:


> So how does one get about driving to and wading this area? My father and uncle have told me about the Bolivar Flats ever since I can remember and I've been itching to wade around there and see if it is still what they claim it once was. Just moved down to the Seabrook area about 1 1/2 months ago and have a week off coming up, so was planning on heading that way. Appreciate the help guys.


After you cross the ferry there is a road that goes to the beach on the right. It has been about 5 years since I have fished there. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

Where do I find information on this contest?


coxhw said:


> You should enter that sunset pic in the CCA photo contest.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Almost went there yesterday too, i've always thought povket was east side, or side away from ferry. This is correct right?


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Bolivar Flats*

After you get off of the ferry, you have to drive about two miles to get to the road you are describing, you will see the turnoff right before the highway makes a slight curve to the left. Take the road to the beachfront, then turn right and drive back south until you reach some pilings that prevent vehicles from entering a massive bird sanctuary area. Whenever the fishing is "ON" you will find plenty of other cars there.

A word of warning, do not leave valuables (like camera or cell phones) in plain sight, there are a few scumbags that break into peoples' cars in remote areas like that.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

royboy42 said:


> Almost went there yesterday too, i've always thought povket was east side, or side away from ferry. This is correct right?


Yeah when you get off the Ferry on to Bolivar it is on the East side.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

DawnPatrol said:


> After you get off of the ferry, you have to drive about two miles to get to the road you are describing, you will see the trunoff right before the highway makes a slight curve to the left. Take the road to the beachfront, then turn right and drive back south until you reach some pilings that prevent vehicles from entering a massive bird sanctuary area. Whenever the fishing is "ON" you will find plenty of other cars there.
> 
> A word of warning, do not leave valuables (like camera or cell phones) in plain sight, there are a few scumbags that break into peoples' cars in remote areas like that.


Green to you Buddie!!


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Good pics and report


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

TL, drive ~ 3 mi. down 87 after departing ferry. Just as stated, there is a curve to the left. Turn right onto Retillon to the water and right to what is now referred to as the "Pocket". After finding sandy water @ SS mon. am I knew where to find greener "pastures". I didn't have the permit, which I understand may lead to a $200.00 ticket, so I was unable to get in the water till 9:00 am. But, there was a late am bite behind the full moon, as often happens. Fish were biting peculiar as they mentioned on 610 this am. But, pretty good bite for about an hour. One of which crushed my spoon but pulled free. 1/2 limit to ~21". green tides n' black dots...


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

I hit something with the foot on my outboard there. We were in the pocket (east side of the jetty) going back to the boat cut. Didnt do much damage but I got really lucky. Anyone else hit anything in that area?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

There is a car stuck out in the mud and completely destroyed from the surf ... some jack, well ... you know ... tried to drive out there at low tide several years ago.

Also ... there is a mast from a shrimp boat or such inproperly placed as well ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

pickn'fish said:


> ... I didn't have the permit, which I understand may lead to a $200.00 ticket ... QUOTE]
> 
> WHAT ?!?!?! ... Did the man privatize that location as well ... ? I've been fishing there for over 7 years and done some fine gigging as well and have never heard anything of permits ...
> 
> Are you serious ... ? For the beach ... ?


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> There is a car stuck out in the mud and completely destroyed from the surf ... some jack, well ... you know ... tried to drive out there at low tide several years ago.
> 
> Also ... there is a mast from a shrimp boat or such inproperly placed as well ...


isnt there also a lot of old ship wrecks around there. The map shows several.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Spec, sad but true. I can name 3 other spots been fenced out of in last 3-4 yrs. I was told they would probably let you go the first time, "depending on their mood" by a man and his wife I spoke with on the ferry trip. After the purchase and my wade, another guy told me he saw several cars w/o it last weekend. It states Parking Permit for Galv. Cty. Beach on sticker. Galveston, also, talked about a permit 2 yrs. ago for the seawall, but I think they dropped it. Did not want to try my luck on a tues. Doug Pike and Mickey Eastman could not tell me where to get the permit, although they both mentioned the fine. BTW, you can get it at convenience stores- $10.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

you are talking about a permit for bolivar? you must be kidding! I must really be pushing my luck.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

Ive called it both over the years....and caught alot of fish out of it when the timing is right


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

ship wrecks....yes

Whale back is about a quarter mile off the shore, its the really big one sticking out of the water.

the "crenshaw wreck" is another mile or two towards crystal beach, and if you take Boyt Road to the beach you will see it...but its just the top of a mast that sticks up

both can hold fish at certain times


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

GaspaGoo said:


> This was the original pocket, East of the N. jetty.


 For sure NOT the original 'pocket' The rd you turn down used to lead to the garbage dump and still refered to as that along with Mexican beach by the older crowd. I'm 55 now and still remember in the early 60s the Mexicans seining the area with a 1000+' net. They would pull it with a small boat and have one end anchored to a truck hitch, I still remember the truck loads of specks they left with along with hundreds of dead 'rays' left on the beach, I'm not exaggerating in the least on 'truck loads' of specks. The pocket in my mind is in front of the litehouse and was between Fort Travis and the old Bolivar pier, you could wade str8 out for 1/4 - 1/2 mile, this area would hold big specks along with some NICE Flounder and I'll bet it still does. Both my 2 sons caught their first specks in this area in the mid 80s. Today I would be a somewhat leary of wading this area with the sharks, back in the day I wasn't worried about some stupid sharks, I was after monster specs........WW


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Then he will have to take LIE DETECTOR TEST... was that your camera...did you purchase it with your money.... LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well I used to think that was the originan pocket too (between fort and old pier) but someone said it was east of the jetty. Heck I have no clue really. We have caught fish all around that area and in between.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow what a stringer shot - I'm envious!

Congrats to you on an awesome trip.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

Great job! Awsome pics


----------

